# The Galleon Resort - Key West - Construction update



## hurnik (May 24, 2017)

Just got this from RCI today:

"
We have some important information to share concerning your upcoming vacation to THE GALLEON RESORT.


*The staff at THE GALLEON RESORT has notified us that there will be sea wall construction extended to November 1, 2018. Replacing the seawall and the decking. You may experience noise from saws, drills and jack hammering.*


We realize this may have an impact on your vacation and wanted to inform you of this situation in advance.  Since availability is limited in the area you confirmed, we encourage you to retain your vacation.  Should you decide to cancel your stay, our standard cancellation guidelines will apply. 


If you have questions, please contact our Member Services at (800) 338-7777.  RCI Guides are available Monday through Friday from 8 a.m. to 8 p.m., local time and Saturday from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m., local time.  Call Center hours are based on local times for RCI subscribing members in the Continental United States, Western Canada and Central Canada. For members in Hawaii and Alaska, Call Center hours are based on Pacific Time. For members in the Caribbean and Atlantic Canada, Call Center hours are based on Eastern Time.  The Call Center is closed on most major U.S. holidays.


We apologize for any inconvenience and look forward to providing you with quality vacations in the years to come."

I wasn't aware they were doing active construction right now (the email says "extended" which implies it's currently ongoing).


----------



## staceyeileen (May 30, 2017)

Got a call from RCI about this today!  We have a reservation for the first week in August.  Have you called the resort for more information on the construction?


----------



## theo (May 30, 2017)

staceyeileen said:


> Got a call from RCI about this today!  We have a reservation for the first week in August.  Have you called the resort for more information on the construction?



To each their own of course, but availability is very tough in Key West and afaik the Galleon is actually the *one and only* RCI-affiliated timeshare in Key West.
I'm not an "exchanger", but if I was some daytime seawall construction work certainly would not deter me from going to the Galleon. YMMV.


----------



## slip (May 30, 2017)

The Galleon is a nice resort in a great location. I wouldn't let it bother me.


----------



## hurnik (May 30, 2017)

theo said:


> To each their own of course, but availability is very tough in Key West and for "exchangers", I believe that the Galleon is actually the *one and only* RCI-affiliated timeshare in all of Key West. I'm not an exchanger, but if I was some daytime seawall construction work certainly would not deter me from going to the Galleon. YMMV.



There's 3 other resorts listed in the RCI directory that I have access via Hilton for Key West.  Total of 4.  But The Galleon was the nicest, IMO. 

So far, the folks that have been there even a few days ago said there's no construction...yet.  At least according to the Trip Advisor forums. 

I could see it being a bit annoying since the pool is by the deck if they'll be jack hammering during the day.  But we'll see what happens.  We leave in a month.


----------



## staceyeileen (May 31, 2017)

I'm not planning on canceling due to the construction.  Just was wondering if the resort had any more information on the extent of the construction and its potential impact on our stay, e.g. will the whole deck be closed or just portions?  I plan to call them.


----------



## hurnik (May 31, 2017)

staceyeileen said:


> I'm not planning on canceling due to the construction.  Just was wondering if the resort had any more information on the extent of the construction and its potential impact on our stay, e.g. will the whole deck be closed or just portions?  I plan to call them.



Let me know what you find out.  Given this late stage, not cancelling either, although hopefully it won't disrupt my "nap" time at the pool and tiny beach there.   Of course, after 2-3 drinks I don't think anything can disturb me.  LOL!


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 3, 2017)

hurnik said:


> There's 3 other resorts listed in the RCI directory that I have access via Hilton for Key West.  Total of 4.  But The Galleon was the nicest, IMO.
> 
> So far, the folks that have been there even a few days ago said there's no construction...yet.  At least according to the Trip Advisor forums.
> 
> I could see it being a bit annoying since the pool is by the deck if they'll be jack hammering during the day.  But we'll see what happens.  We leave in a month.



I'm only aware of two other RCI resorts in Key West besides the Galleon - Coral Hammock and Reflections at Ocean Key (and I'm not convinced there are actually any units at OK).  We saw no construction going on at the Galleon last weekend or earlier this week.


----------



## hurnik (Jun 8, 2017)

IslandTime said:


> I'm only aware of two other RCI resorts in Key West besides the Galleon - Coral Hammock and Reflections at Ocean Key (and I'm not convinced there are actually any units at OK).  We saw no construction going on at the Galleon last weekend or earlier this week.



You are absolutely correct.  I can't do math apparently.  LOL.

Looks like the construction started last week, if this review is to be believed:

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...And_Marina-Key_West_Florida_Keys_Florida.html


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 9, 2017)

hurnik said:


> You are absolutely correct.  I can't do math apparently.  LOL.
> 
> Looks like the construction started last week, if this review is to be believed:
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...And_Marina-Key_West_Florida_Keys_Florida.html


Apparently the lawsuit they just settled didn't affect their construction plans..


----------



## hurnik (Jun 9, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Apparently the lawsuit they just settled didn't affect their construction plans..



From what I gather, the lawsuit was settled via the insurance companies used by the resort.

"The Galleon at Key West Inc., the Galleon at Key West Community Association Inc. and the Galleon Resort Condominium Association Inc. agreed to pay a combined $9,750,000 *through insurers*."


----------



## hurnik (Jul 9, 2017)

Well, just came back from our July 1- 8th stay.

All was quiet, until I realized it was due to the holiday.  Sat - Tuesday were fine.  Wednesday morning we hear all sorts of noise around 7:30 a.m.  Continued through around maybe 3:00 or so (we weren't in the room all day obviously).

The construction, BTW, is on the boardwalk by Alonzo's.  They are replacing all the boards and the joists, starting there working all the way around.  Wed-Friday they got maybe 30' done.  Granted it was hot and humid and sudden thundershowers didn't help.  If you're in building E or F, you will most definitely hear the noise.  Not sure about G or H.  Saws, hammers, etc.

Also it closed off the boardwalk, obviously, so you have to walk through Tarpon or else take the long way around.  I'm sure eventually they'll get around to the Tarpon side and then not sure what'll happen.


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for reporting back on the construction.  We will be at the resort in 2 weeks.  How much of the boardwalk was closed?


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 2, 2017)

We are at The Galleon this week.  No construction going on right now that I've seen. We are in building D.   

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------

